# S&W Model 10 K Frame



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

I was just offered a Model 10 .38 Revolver from a coworker, he's asking $200 for it. From what I could see (it was dark, and we were in our cars) it looked to be in good shape, with minor holster wear. I don't have the serial # yet.

Is it worth $200?


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Rob, that is a hard one to answer. Of the top of my head I would say it is a good deal but it would be interesting to know what model 10 it is i.e.
10-1 or 10-8 etc. I love model 10s. They are great guns and have a great history of service in the holsters and hands of American police officers.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

If it's in good shape, that would be a good deal. If cylinder timing, barrel incl. barrel cone condition, trigger action & finish are good, I'd jump on it!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

If in good shape, it is a good price. The thing about the Model 10 is that it is a service gun and lacks adjustable target sights. If you are buying it as a range gun for target shooting, there are other models that are better suited. For a carry gun, it's probably a bit big and heavy. As a home defense gun, I think it's a good choice.


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

My partner wants to buy a new Glock for duty, and is trying to sell off his old Glock, the Smith and a M1.

Serial # is 8D 61306 and my partner says there's a little play in the cylinder, but it shoots fine.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

If I am looking this up right the model 10 in question is a 10-6 and was made around 1973-74. If it works well I think $200 should be just about right.

Do you think you are going to buy it?


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes, I'm probably going to buy it, it seems like too good a deal to pass up, and if I really don't like it, I can always sell or trade it off.


Thank you for the info and advice, I appreciate it


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a model 15-3 made in the 70s and it is a great gun. To tell you the truth, I actually wanted a model 10. I do not like adjustable sights but the model 15 was a good deal. Those "older" Smiths seem much better made than the ones made today, and I think a Smith K frame should be part of any handgun collection. In other words, I am jealous. :mrgreen:


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

Pictures... I noticed two seperate sets of numbers, one on the cylinder arm, and one on the butt. Whats the difference?


----------

